# Game 74: Bobcats @ Nets--04.06.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 74
Charlotte Bobcats (21-54) @ New Jersey Nets (45-28)**
Thursday April 6th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Brevin Knight*</td><td>*Raymond Felton*</td><td>*Primoz Brezec*</td><td>*Gerald Wallace*</td><td>*Jumaine Jones*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.5</td><td>11.4</td><td>12.3</td><td>15.7</td><td>10.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>3.3</td><td>5.5</td><td>7.4</td><td>4.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.9</td><td>5.1</td><td>.6</td><td>1.7</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Matt Carroll*</td><td>*Bernard Robinson*</td><td>*Jake Voskuhl*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.4</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.8</td><td>3.3</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.4</td><td>1.2</td><td>.6</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.7</td><td>24.3</td><td>13.3</td><td>19.6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>6.0</td><td>6.3</td><td>6.9</td><td>4.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.2</td><td>1.2</td><td>3.9</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bobcats*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Gerald Wallace 15.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Gerald Wallace 7.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Brevin Knight 8.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.88</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Gerald Wallace 2.48</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .81</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Gerald Wallace 2.12</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 49.7%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Gerald Wallace 54.5%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 35.6%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Raymond Felton 37.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 81.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Brevin Knight 80.0%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>45-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>34-39</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>31-43</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>26-48</td><td>19.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>19-54</td><td>26</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>60-14</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>49-25</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>45-28</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>45-29</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>38-35</td><td>21.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>37-37</td><td>23</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>35-38</td><td>24.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>34-39</td><td>25.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Nets Lead Season Series 2-1*
12.07.05: Nets 97 - Bobcats 84
12.14.05: Nets 83 - Bobcats 91
02.15.06: Nets 95 - Bobcats 94



*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

time to tie a franchis record baby! for some reason, we struggle against bad bad teams. Even this very team beat us once. Granted, it was during our "down" stretch, but we should not lose to a team like this. Go out strong, build a lead, and rest the starters.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Knight loves playing against us. Hope he has on off game tomorrow.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

whos bernard robinson?? d.leaguer??


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

GO NETS!!! I hope the nets win this game, so we can tie the franchise streak record, have the current longest streak this season, and to be closer to getting 50 games and second seed!! WOOT WOOT! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## miki (Dec 1, 2005)

Nets will win tonight.Go Nets.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

this could possibly be a trap game. Just like the knicks cavs game last night. I have a feeling both teams will come into saterday's matchup on a 1 game losing streak.

good luck tho :cheers:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

is this really going to be on WFAN? The Mets come on at the same time...I was under the impression that the Nets would move to 1130 in that case.

It'll be interesting to see how the Nets deal with the Bobcats small backcourt of Felton and Knight. Wallace has been playing great ball of late and will draw the assignment of VC...I expect RJ and Krstic to go off tonight though...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> is this really going to be on WFAN? The Mets come on at the same time...I was under the impression that the Nets would move to 1130 in that case.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the Nets deal with the Bobcats small backcourt of Felton and Knight. Wallace has been playing great ball of late and will draw the assignment of VC...I expect RJ and Krstic to go off tonight though...


 as of the other day, the Nets website said WFAN...I wouldn't be surprised to see it bumped, unless they are putting the Mets on a different channel


Edit:

They changed it. THe other day they also had all the games on YES...they changed the ones that are on 9 to saying that, and they also changed a bunch of games radio coverage to "TBA"...so who knows where it'll end up.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> this could possibly be a trap game. Just like the knicks cavs game last night. I have a feeling both teams will come into saterday's matchup on a 1 game losing streak.
> 
> good luck tho :cheers:


The Nets aren't the Cavs.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

lol @ Bobcats' key reserves


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Who is this guy on the pre game? Maybe hes always done the home pre games and I was just never here to see him because I was at the game (not going tonight because I don't have a way of getting back home :curse: )?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Look for Frank to play Vaugn & Kidd in the backcourt together for significant minutes to negate their quick guards, Brevin & Felton.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Nets are 10 point favorites.

Oddsmakers also think this will be a high scoring game.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I forgot that Mark Jackson can't say "Brevin".

Another evening of "Breverin Knight".


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I forgot that Mark Jackson can't say "Brevin".
> 
> Another evening of "*Breverin Knight*".


 :laugh:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Tipoff: Nets controle


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

2-0 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets tip

Krstic scores inside

2-0 Nets

Knight hits 

tied @ 2 

Carter drives and gets it

4-2 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brevin Knight for 2

2-2


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

2-4 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James Jones for 2

4-4


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Gerald Wallace gets fouled Collins(1st)

shoots 2 and misses both

Under 11

Carter misses 3

Jones hits

tied @ 4


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brevin Knight loves playing against the Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins hits 1 of 2 from the free throw line

4-5 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Collins gets fouled

Collins misses 1st....hits 2nd

5-4 Nets

Wallace misses

Krstic hits inside

7-4 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

4-7 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

defensive 3 seconds, snap


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Defencive 3 second call against the Nets
Kinght hits the 'T'

5-7 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn, RJ misses on the continuation. To the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Defensive 3 on Nets

Knight hits FT

7-5 Nets

Brezec misses

RJ draws foul, but doesnt get roll, will shoot 2

RJ hits 1st...and 2nd

9-5 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson hits 2 free throws

5-9 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Knight misses, Brezec gets board and Jones misses

Carter air balls a 3

Wallace misses 

RJ slams it inside

11-5 Nets

Charlotte takes Time out


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

5-11 - NETS



Timeout Bobcats


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd fakes to Carter... to RJ, and the slam.

Marc Jackson just made a great point, as nice as it's to play with Kidd, imagine playing with Carter and RJ to finish up plays?

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

RJ with the dunk!

Krstic looking good early.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Kidd fakes to Carter... to RJ, and the slam.
> 
> Marc Jackson just made a great point, as nice as it's to play with Kidd, imagine playing with Carter and RJ to finish up plays?
> 
> -Petey


Didnt Mark play with Vince before?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

lol @ Vince, he took his Atlantic Division champs cap and shirt home


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Anyone got a radio feed for the game?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Defencive 3 seconds on the Nets

Knight hits the 'T'

6-11 - NETS


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> RJ with the dunk!
> 
> *Krstic looking good early*.


Thats certainly good news for the NEts :yes:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

6-13 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Didnt Mark play with Vince before?


Don't recall.

RJ w/ the jumper.

Nets 13-6.

Foul on Krstic.

7:41 to go in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brazitz for 2

8-13 - Nets


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wallace misses

RJ hits

13-6 Nets

Felton draws foul on Krstic...non shooting

Brezec hits inside

Krstic to Kidd and hits a 3

16-8 Nets

Brezec hits 

16-10 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3

8-16 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NJ 7:20 Jason Kidd made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Nenad Krstic


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Primoz Brezec for 2

10-16 - Nets


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I think he played with the Raps a few years ago. 

Edit: Jackson played with the Raps in 2000-01.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Are the Nets postingg carter on one of the smaller guards


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

10-18 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Under 7 to play

Bobcats miss

Kidd misses a 3, gets board and hits

18-10 nets

Nets pushing it after turnover leads to Krstic dunk!

20-10 Nets

Brezec gets it goaltened by Collins

20-12 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

12-20 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic for the slam.

Hmm, how many assists does Kidd have already?

Goal tending called on the Nets on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Krstic needs to gain some weight. Brezec is having his way with him.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

12-22 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lets go nets


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krsitc misses

Kidd keeps it alive and Krstic hits again

22-12 Nets

Brezec misses

Carter almost made a pretty one but misses and gets fouled

will shoot 2


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic with a dunk, Prezac with a layup on a Collins goaltend.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

kidd 3 dimes


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NJ 6:25 Offensive Rebound by Jason Kidd 
NJ 6:25 Jason Kidd made Jump Shot 
CHA 6:23 Lost ball turnover on Brevin Knight, Stolen by Nenad Krstic 
NJ 6:14 Nenad Krstic made Slam Dunk (6 PTS), Assist Jason Kidd (3 AST)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a play by Carter, not able to hit, but gets the offensive board and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hit a free throws

12-23 - NETS


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic is everywhere. Already with 8 points and 2 boards.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ice cool...nenad krstic


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter hits both

23-12 Nets

Knight misses

RJ loses it on the break

Under 5 to play

Cliffy in for Collins

Knight gets fouled by Kidd will shoot 2


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

krstic da beast!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight hits 2 free throws

14-23 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ misses, going to the line, foul on Knight, and Knight T'ed up.

Bickerstaff has to come out to calm down Knight.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Knight hits both

23-14 Nets

Rj blows the layup, but Knight pushes off

Knight gets a T, damn Knight is mad..got in the refs face


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ooh man krstic is taring the bobcats a new one... 4/5 shooting 8pts, 3boards in 7min lol


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight called on a thechnical foul

Richard Jefferson hits the 'T' and his 2 free throws

14-26 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

is it me or does everytime rj touch the balll he looks to score


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

C`mon Nets :rock:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

14-28 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ w/ 3 free throws in a row.

Kidd w/ the steal...

Carter misses? RJ with the put back.

LOL, Jackson accusing RJ of padding stats.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Primoz Brezec for 2

16-28 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Knight loses it

Carter misses the lay up but RJ cleans it up

28-14 Nets

Under 4 to play

Brezec hits

28-16 Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Knight hits both
> 
> 23-14 Nets
> 
> ...


 was it a bad call?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

16-30 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> is it me or does everytime rj touch the balll he looks to score


baby, you come here again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to the hoop.

Felton draws the 2nd on Krstic.

Nets +14 before the free throws.

Kidd and Krstic out... Vaughn and Cliff in?

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Felton draws foul on Krstic(2nd)

3:00 to play

Krstic and Kidd sit, Vaughn and Murray in.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

me thinks VC streak is in jeopardy!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ looking pretty good


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Felton hits 2 free throws

18-30 - NETS



Timeout: Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No... Murray in for Krstic, interesting.

... Frank want to try something new with the big early lead?

Felton hits both, Nets up 12.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Those Charlotte guards sure do know how to draw fouls


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> was it a bad call?


Yes, barely touched him.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

"That's a movie set right there...the scene calls for Vince Carter to go to the hoop and finish it and Wallace played his role" -- Mark Jackson


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

squaleca said:


> me thinks VC streak is in jeopardy!!!!!!!


why is that?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> is it me or does everytime rj touch the balll he looks to score


 Yes, Mark Jackson just confirmed it.

RJ shots alot to piss off Vinsane from Atlanta.

Was on TV, must be true.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y the hell r we takin a timeout


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

good start..


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

good start for the nets we need to win big so the starters can rest for the big back to back


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> why is that?



cause hell only play 3 quarters!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Yes, Mark Jackson just confirmed it.
> 
> RJ shots alot to piss off Vinsane from Atlanta.
> 
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Banard Robinson for 2

20-30 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y is murray drivin all he is supposed to do is stand on the perimeter and take 3's


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond Murray hits 1 of 2 free throws

20-31 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ misses

Bernad Robinson

RESET:Vaughn, Carter, RJ, Murray, Cliffy

Murray draws foul on Robinson...will shoot 2

Murray misses 1st..hits 2nd

31-20 Nets

Carol catch and shoot hits, this dude killed us last time

31-22 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Matt Caroll for 2

22-31 - NETS


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> y is murray drivin all he is supposed to do is stand on the perimeter and take 3's



WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Robinson misses

Voshkul misses

Carter misses 

Knight draws foul on Vaughn.

A bit of 1 to play


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

does it not register with carter that he has missed 4 consecutive 3s?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Breven Knight to the free throw line for 2 shots
Knight hits 1 of 2 from the free throw line

23-31 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince settlin for to much on the perimeter but he is comin out watch the lead decrease


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

23-33 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

i think the bobcats are my 2nd fav team... because even though they suck they play hard every game! Its just time till that hard work end up w/ wins!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Banard Robinson for 2

25-33 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kweli109 said:


> WTF is wrong with you?


haha, he is a baby with so many questions.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Planinic in for Carter

Under 1

RJ hits

33-23 Nets

Knight misses

RJ misses 3

B. Robinson gets roll

33-25 Nets

Robinson misses 3
*
End of 1st

Nets 33 Bobcats 25*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a retarded play by Knight, 5 left in the quarter and can't even get off a shot.

Nets 33-25 at the end of the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They better not let what happened to Atlanta occur tonight


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> vince settlin for to much on the perimeter but he is comin out watch the lead decrease




wanna bet!!!


----------



## eickides (Aug 11, 2005)

go nenad!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> They better not let what happened to Atlanta occur tonight


I certainly hope so. No need for complacency.

Lets go Nets!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince better snap out of it if he wants to win this game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

eickides said:


> go nenad!!!


 Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

bench sucks..always can not score and defense.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the current lineup i do not like it


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Banard Robinson for 2

27-33 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

amazing, no one can rebound


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> What a retarded play by Knight, 5 left in the quarter and can't even get off a shot.
> 
> Nets 33-25 at the end of the 1st.
> 
> -Petey


 they are the bobcats!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lol... are the subs playing right now?


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Bench should try to slow the game as much as possible to give starters rest and delay the inevitable lead shortening.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright frank has lost it one of the big 3 should be in at all times what is he doin


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson for 3

27-36 - NETS


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Any starters in right now


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

look at today's leaders lol... all 3 are nets!
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/scoreboard


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn you, nets, play well !! why is everyteam's bench much better than nets, even they are bobcats.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

three consecutive point blank layup misses BY ****ING LAMOND MURRAY, get the **** out of the nba


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

OMFG there are no starters playing right now....


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Matt Carroll for 3

29-36 - NETS


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> look at today's leaders lol... all 3 are nets!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/scoreboard


Thats good! But then again... It is the first game of the day and they are playing the Bobcats, Lord_SMX...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond Murray for 2

30-38 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> three consecutive point blank layup misses BY ****ING LAMOND MURRAY, get the **** out of the nba


 dude chill we still have a 6pt lead... w/ our bench playing


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well congradulations lamond murray, sit down.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NJ 9:39 Jacque Vaughn missed Layup 
NJ 9:35 Offensive Rebound by Jacque Vaughn 
NJ 9:33 Jacque Vaughn missed Layup 


Orz


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Thats good! But then again... It is the first game of the day and they are playing the Bobcats, Lord_SMX...


 yea, but thats the first time i saw all 3 players from one team... usually theres almost always someone else up there and never 3 players from the same team


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Antoine Wright never scored over 10 points, pathetic.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> yea, but thats the first time i saw all 3 players from one team... usually theres almost always someone else up there and never 3 players from the same team


Then thats a good sign then. :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Antoine Wright never scored over 10 points, pathetic.


try and understand, HE IS A ROOKIE who hasnt played more than 20 minutes in a game.


----------



## eickides (Aug 11, 2005)

47% shooting


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Ely for 2

32-38 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran hits a free throw

32-39 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Lamond Murray Get The **** Out Of The Game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whats going on Frank?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Allen Anderson hits for 2 and is fouled
Anderson hits the free throw

35-39 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> try and understand, HE IS A ROOKIE who hasnt played more than 20 minutes in a game.


many rookies' performace is more showiness than Wright.

at least Wright must learn how to put a layup two times in a row.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wright, collins, and 3 other guys


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jarkid said:


> many rookies' performace is more showiness than Wright.
> 
> at least Wright must learn how to put a layup two times in a row.


 and he can play d


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Make A ****ing Free Throw Kid


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright hits 1 of 2 free throws

35-40 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

none of these guys can shoot free throws


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

the price is _wrong _Mark.

:rofl:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

frank trying to rest his starters and play the bench more cause we've alreayd clinched the division but he doesn't realize our bench sucks.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Get Out Of The Game Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

antoine wright u fn bust

danny granger gonna prove we shoulda drafted him when we play pacers in round 1


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> and he can play d


i know that, but he still must improve his offense skill.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Primoz Brezec for 2

37-40 - NETS


----------



## Farmer77 (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought scouts said Wright had hops???


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

bobcats gonna beat us again at meadowlands after trailing by 10+


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE BENCH IS ABSOLOUTELY HORRENDOUS, its ****ing pathetic. The lost all but 4 of a 13 point lead.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> bobcats gonna beat us again at meadowlands after trailing by 10+


oh please, you know **** about the nets, nor are you anything close to a fan.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

two nice passes by vince wasted


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

You guys notice most of the plays are run for kristic if not it is either kidd'carter'and rj in the iso pathetic with a scorer like vc u would think we would run a play for da guy and stop letting him go iso where the defense has a chance to set up and get ready for him


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jarkid said:


> i know that, but he still must improve his offense skill.


lol why not have 2 collins on the nets lol


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

37-42 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> THE BENCH IS ABSOLOUTELY HORRENDOUS, its ****ing pathetic. The lost all but 4 of a 13 point lead.


sure, i don't know why is our bench so terrible, i prefer trade all our bench for bobcat's bench not including cliffy.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

refs can go to hell and **** themselves!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Primoz Brezec hits 2 free throws

39-42 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if only nenead could as much work into his defense as he does his offense


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> refs can go to hell and **** themselves!!!!!!!!


 harsh man


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

mjm really takes this games seriously. I cant imagine watching one with him lol


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Greald Wallice for 2

41-42 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn, krstic with 3 fouls.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Raymond Felton for 3

44-42 - CHA


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

<img src="http://server3.uploadit.org/files/MMMRACHEL-meatwad.jpg"</img>

is that vinsane


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Rod Thorn should be held TO BLAME for the bench, it was completely unacceptable offseason


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y can't kidd just continue to pass the ball


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 3

44-45 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

winning streak is going to be over.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

sweet blow 23 point 4th quarter lead to hawks

now 14 pt lead to bobcats

same crap as beginning of season when we blew big leads @ home to charlotte an toronto


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Rod Thorn should be held TO BLAME for the bench, it was completely unacceptable offseason


yeah blame it on the bench when things go wrong


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> sweet blow 23 point 4th quarter lead to hawks
> 
> now 14 pt lead to bobcats
> 
> same crap as beginning of season when we blew big leads @ home to charlotte an toronto


GET THE **** OUT OF THIS FORUM


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jarkid said:


> damn, krstic with 3 fouls.


 yea that sucks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> yeah blame it on the bench when things go wrong


they lost a 13 point lead you smartass.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> sweet blow 23 point 4th quarter lead to hawks
> 
> now 14 pt lead to bobcats
> 
> same crap as beginning of season when we blew big leads @ home to charlotte an toronto


i havent heard from u in the longest


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Frank left the bench in too long. Seems like Vince is the only one that can score so far


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 3 shots
Carter hits 2 of 3 free throws

44-47 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> GET THE **** OUT OF THIS FORUM


 mjm he's telling the truth so stfu


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

rebound THE MOTHE R****ING BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vince carter is stepping up, cool, vinsane shall be very happy now.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Felton hits 1 of 2 free throws

45-47 - NETS


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

if we lose and miami wins frank should rest starters for couple games screw the streak!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

squaleca said:


> if we lose and miami wins frank should rest starters for couple games screw the streak!!!!!!!



ok well yea streak would be over obviously sorry!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems Bobcats will end the 80ppg defensive streak


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I see the usuals are here. I'm here to set you guys straight


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

nets score is only 14, 2:53 to finish 2nd qtr.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

squaleca said:


> if we lose and miami wins frank should rest starters for couple games screw the streak!!!!!!!


 if we loose.. we won't have a streak, but we also have to say ahead of the cavs


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson hits 1 of 2 free throws

45-48 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Seems Bobcats will end the 80ppg defensive streak


hawks already did it. And two times.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Primoz Brezec for 2

47-48 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

No Defense, No Defense


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow we suk gonna give up 120 to bobcats


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

dumb foul by rj


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

jarkid said:


> hawks already did it. And two times.



sorry but atlanta already did that!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jarkid said:


> nets score is only 14, 2:53 to finish 2nd qtr.


 they are the ****ing nets... they'll come back! how many times has this happend and we won? Lots!!!! As long as we got a lead at the end of the 3rd we got this game! PS you only need to in by 1 point... we up by like 3.. so why worry lol


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Seems Bobcats will end the 80ppg defensive streak


To those who are watching, are they playing with the same defensive intensity right now? I'm shocked that they've scored that much in the first half so far.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man why are they missing free throws and thanks jarkid for the info, forgot about that


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jermaine Jones hits 1 of 2 free throws

48-48


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

another thing about jefferson this year he seems to take alot of jumpers


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

poor ft percentage.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well Vinsane we were up by 8 with VC on the bench!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i am so upset with this play, its completely unacceptable.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> another thing about jefferson this year he seems to take alot of jumpers


hes imprvoing his jumpers.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

this is the part of vc i don't like he has the hot hand and is scorin he has to demand the ball more at these times


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson for 3

48-51 - NETS


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

we lost!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter, taking completely unacceptable shots.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

squaleca said:


> we lost!!


stfu stfu stfu stfu YOU ****


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

500 offensive rebs for charlotte


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

id dont like VC game of late way to many 3's!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

he's fallen in love with threes...in a way i wish he didnt hit 6 threes against miami. he wouldn't shoot that many if he hadn't.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane, do you know I voted you for the biggest Vince Fan, haha.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gerald Wallice hits 1 of 2 free throws

49-51 - NETS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I blame these damn fruit magnets!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE NETS ARE ABYSMAL, ****ing abysmal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Speechless
51-51

Bobcats will win now

28-14 now 51-51


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lets go nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

End of the 1st

51-51


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

this team sucks trade them all and fire frank now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

poor nets, tied with bobcats.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> this is the part of vc i don't like he has the hot hand and is scorin he has to demand the ball more at these times



4 of 11 is hot!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

squaleca said:


> 4 of 11 is hot!!!!!!!



sorry but RJ the one who is hot!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Speechless
> 51-51
> 
> Bobcats will win now
> ...


*


What the **** is wrong with you *******es??????????? They still have 2 quarters to play and the game is tied! And you saying that its over????? WTF??? God you ****ing stupid...* man you so ****ing stupid you make george bush look like einstein~


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

squaleca said:


> this team sucks trade them all and fire frank now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :biggrin: are you ravor44 ?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** the Miami Heat.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

were gonna get swept in the playoffs!!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Vince, 4-11 FG%, 1-5 3pt?? Come on... you're smarter than that!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

squaleca said:


> this team sucks trade them all and fire frank now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 wtf see post ##238 !


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

squaleca said:


> 4 of 11 is hot!!!!!!!


in the second quarter he came in and was the only player scorin for a while


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> *
> 
> 
> What the **** is wrong with you *******es??????????? They still have 2 quarters to play and the game is tied! And you saying that its over????? WTF??? God you ****ing stupid...* man you so ****ing stupid you make george bush look like einstein~


dude, relax, you know who you are talking to.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

omg, tied game, the season is over


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> omg, tied game, the season is over



i know


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Some of you guys have got to stop overreacting like Ginobili taking a charge or something. Nets are the veteran team. They will find a way.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

All of you shut the **** up!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jarkid said:


> dude, relax, you know who you are talking to.


 yes... a complete retard! How can someone say that the game is over when its not, and we tied? How can someone say that we lost when its only halftime? People don't ****ing think when they post!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

squaleca said:


> were gonna get swept in the playoffs!!!!


why do you continue to post here?????????????????????? you have no business with that attitude, because arent a true fan if you dont believe in them to win.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

guys let me know when we have a 10 point lead so i can jump back on!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

squaleca said:


> were gonna get swept in the playoffs!!!!


 If you're not going to post anything productive or positive, then don't post it at all. We don't need 20 posts of your negative comments.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

squaleca said:


> guys let me know when we have a 10 point lead so i can jump back on!!


Never would be good time.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> why do you continue to post here?????????????????????? you have no business with that attitude, because arent a true fan if you dont believe in them to win.



ive been on this board for a bit u honestly think i think their gonna get swept in the playoffs come on this is just in game!! garbage nets suck irrational game talk!!


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm worried about the streak.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets must come out with energy and crush the bobcats, losing is unacceptable to such a low team. We are chasing a ****ing record, and i dont understand why the bench is getting so many minutes so early, comeplete BULL****


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> I'm worried about the streak.



your worried about the streak please!!!!! its the nets here were talking about!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> why do you continue to post here?????????????????????? you have no business with that attitude, because arent a true fan if you dont believe in them to win.


 mjm1 me and you both get emotional when our team starts loosing it a lil, but some people they start having their period whenever we down, or tied, or loosing, or after we blow a lead! Then they start having PMS and start saying stupid *** ****.... and then when the nets loose 2 in a row they vanish from BBB.net! Those people don't even deserve a responce...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

*Stop Spamming*


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

When the Nets come back and win this game. I don't want to hear any of you mother****ers talk


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

NetIncome said:


> I'm worried about the streak.


Did you already forget who we are playing @ home? The Bobcats. You guys have more optimism if we were tied w/ the Spurs 51-51 @ half. You guys would be saying we have a good chance to win but we're tied w/ the Bobcats & we're already losing hope amidst a 13 game winning streak


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> and then when the nets loose 2 in a row they vanish from BBB.net! Those people don't even deserve a responce...


haha, very true and funny.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Did you already forget who we are playing @ home? The Bobcats. You guys have more optimism if we were tied w/ the Spurs 51-51 @ half. You guys would be saying we have a good chance to win but we're tied w/ the Bobcats & we're already losing hope amidst a 13 game winning streak


very true.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

off reb leads to 3

keep getting outrebounded


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how were vince's blocks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

god, the nets cant rebound at all.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Did you already forget who we are playing @ home? The Bobcats. You guys have more optimism if we were tied w/ the Spurs 51-51 @ half. You guys would be saying we have a good chance to win but we're tied w/ the Bobcats & we're already losing hope amidst a 13 game winning streak


 soo... true!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

We crushed the elite teams in the league during our winning streak. Why do they struggle against the Hawks 2 times & now the Bobcats?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

if we lose this game, every single basketball analyst in the world will forget the winning streak and say it was all a fluke.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> We crushed the elite teams in the league during our winning streak. Why do they struggle against the Hawks 2 times & now the Bobcats?


I think a big part of it is complacency, more than anything. I hate that but I think thats the truth.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> We crushed the elite teams in the league during our winning streak. Why do they struggle against the Hawks 2 times & now the Bobcats?


complacency


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> I think a big part of it is complacency, more than anything. I hate that but I think thats the truth.


great minds think alike lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who is guardin brezec


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> great minds think alike lol


 :yes: :cheers:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

****


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Bobcats and Hawks always play well against us...always tight games.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gerald Wallice for 2 plus 1 more from the free throw line

59-60 - NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nets up


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

4 minutes in no shots for best player


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Just a pathetic game from Vince Carter.

Embarrassing himself at every turn.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Raymond Felton for 2

61-60 - NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

What a F'N joke


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

im sick of the turnovers that are unforced.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

stop to lose ball, Kidd.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

61-62 - NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> 4 minutes in no shots for best player


rj just 2 shots what are u talkin about?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> great minds think alike lol


Well Justasking has a great mind so one out of two isn't bad at all


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is embarassing


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

WOW VINCE! Again 

Patheic!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter with 4 turovers, and Kidd with 3, wtf.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

61-64 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kidd closing in on a TD! (not a touchdown)

needs 2 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Raymond Felton for 2 puls 1 from the free throw line

64-64


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Well Justasking has a great mind so one out of two isn't bad at all


 :laugh: 

Thank you jizzy. :cheers:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

WHAT ARE THEY Doing???????????????? new jersey has to destroy the bobcats now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

feed krstic


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince is gonna pick up a offensive foul soon


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

3rd quarter watch


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins for 2

64-66 - NETS


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That 2nd quarter really messed things up


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

64-68 - NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vinsane horny


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice, Vince


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

new jesey is pathetic tonight, damn , damn.

always play so terrible with bad teams.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMFFFFFFFFFFFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

if carter dunked it woulda looked sicker


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

64-70 - NETS


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Lmfao

Jason Kidd, Babay!!!

Play Volleyball! Set!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Time to blow them out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL, what a joke.

RJ to Carter, stolen, Carter didn't know he was getting the ball, RJ with the steal at the top of the arch to Kidd, Kidd mid-air tapped to Carter for the bucket. LOL

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

omg, what a pass by Kidd, that was ridincules


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> OMFFFFFFFFFFFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> if carter dunked it woulda looked sicker


What happened?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We are winning and you guys are acting like crybaby *****es


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Ely for 2

66-70 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins for 2

66-72 - NETS


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We are winning and you guys are acting like crybaby *****es


So true & sad.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight for 2

68-72 - NETS


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I know that somehow the Nets will eventually win this (I hope I'm right)... I am just disturbed by the way this game is going, specially in the 2nd quarter. I will try not to panic until the Nets are down with 2 minutes left. 

Hopefully though, that won't happen. Positive attitude guys.. it lengthens life. :cheers:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd 3 rebounds from 3D


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3

68-75 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

d up your man kidd, you silly fool


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight for 2

70-75 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jason kidd for 3.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic hits 2 free throws

70-77 - NETS


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Nets shoot way too many 3s for their own good. Sometimes they're like 5 of 20, 4 of 17 or something. They're not a great perimeter shooting team but they insist on settling on the jumpers. Be aggressive & drive damn it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

A lot of bandwagoner fans that the eye can't see


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 3-3 in the period when was the last time he shot


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

2 min left in the 3rd. If the Nets lead going into the 4th then they've got this. What the Hawks did in the last game can't happen to the Nets 2 games in a row can it?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets must rebound those shots.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

laugh

Cliff Robinson: "Ima help you, that way!"


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

feed krstic.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

72-83 - NETS


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Time and score please?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd 2 rebounds away


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson hits 2 free throws

72-85 - NETS


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Richard Jefferson for 2
> 
> 72-83 - NETS


Thank you THE TAKEOVER. :cheers:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Kidd closing in on a 3/2. Kidd has to get the lead over LeBron James! Come on Kidd.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince sacrifices to much


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh BS give me a break


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

murray is absolute garbage, why does he get minutes. ABSOLUTE GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

murray is garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

vince sits with 18, Nets lead by 13. Go Bobcats, cut the lead :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Everyone settle down. Nets still have a nice lead. The've just got to hold on for the win.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jake Vacko hits 2 free throws

74-85 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

let's see if frank makes the same mistake the lead is only 13 and it was 23 against the hawks


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

End of the 3rd

74-85 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> vince sits with 18, Nets lead by 13. Go Bobcats, cut the lead :wink: :biggrin:


lol


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

im back guys and so are the eastern conference champs!! :banana:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

squaleca said:


> im back guys and so are the eastern conference champs!! :banana:


What the?! Speak of the devil.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> murray is garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha....yaa


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

76-89 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 3

76-92 - NETS


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

RJ with dd, 31 and 10


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

good to see our best player is being our best player tonight!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ = Vince Carter


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ = Vince Carter


PLEASE STOP THE EXAGGERATION


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Jefferson's on fire


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

RJ is sizzling! :banana:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> PLEASE STOP THE EXAGGERATION




RJ > than Vince Carter!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson hits 2 free throws

79-94 - NETS


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Can you smell what the N-E-T-S is cooking? I can. A franchise high 14 successive wins baby!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

it really gets on my nerves when vince sacrifices his points just so can rj can shine for a game oh well at least i know rj can't do it agasint a good team


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> RJ is sizzling! :banana:


And I am so amazed that he scores 30+ points from 10-16, such a high fg%. He is extremely efficient, more often than not.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson for 2

81-96 - NETS


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea but well probably lose to the cavs!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Raymond Felton for 2

83-96 - NETS


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

squaleca said:


> yea but well probably lose to the cavs!!!



j/k


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

squaleca said:


> yea but well probably lose to the cavs!!!


no we wount


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

squaleca said:


> j/k


ok good


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> it really gets on my nerves when vince sacrifices his points just so can rj can shine for a game oh well at least i know rj can't do it agasint a good team



[STRIKE]vinsane shut the **** up!!!!!!!!![/STRIKE]

dont attack other posters
-THE TAKEOVER


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> PLEASE STOP THE EXAGGERATION


You know I'm play'n. That RJ shot at the end of the buzzer was great though. He's on fire... Vince is still the man though.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Frank, let RJ have his glory. Come on RJ. Go for 40!


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Felton's gonna be an allstar one day


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

squaleca said:


> vinsane shut the **** up!!!!!!!!!



if Vince was kobe the nets would be a 500 club and RJ would wanna be traded!!!!!!!!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

This thread reminds me alot of that Minnesota game thread.


----------



## eickides (Aug 11, 2005)

whats up with this vinsan guy maybe he's really a Knicks fan!!!
must break your heart to see the NETS win
maybe you should be a tennis fan more individual stats fer ya 
:clown:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> it really gets on my nerves when vince sacrifices his points just so can rj can shine for a game oh well at least i know rj can't do it agasint a good team


You only care about Carter's stats. The whole team is very unselfish. They recognize the hot hand & continue to feed that fire.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

RJ's gonna hit 40 points on 16 shots.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> This thread reminds me alot of that Minnesota game thread.



sorry but not even close!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

eickides said:


> whats up with this vinsan guy maybe he's really a Knicks fan!!!
> must break your heart to see the NETS win
> maybe you should be a tennis fan more individual stats fer ya
> :clown:


Hey nice to see you posting dad


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

7M3 said:


> RJ's gonna hit 40 points on 16 shots.


I'm incredibly amazed with his efficiency.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

neoxsupreme said:


> You only care about Carter's stats. The whole team is very unselfish. They recognize the hot hand & continue to feed that fire.


So what? He's a Vince Carter fan, let him care.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> it really gets on my nerves when vince sacrifices his points just so can rj can shine for a game oh well at least i know rj can't do it agasint a good team


You= :clown:


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Cmon, Jason, get those boards.


----------



## eickides (Aug 11, 2005)

triple double for jkidd


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ tray!!! :headbang:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

squaleca said:


> if Vince was kobe the nets would be a 500 club and RJ would wanna be traded!!!!!!!!


If it was Kobe playing for the Nets instead of VC for the entire season I bet they would have a worse record than they have now b/c Kobe's selfishness will cost his team some games.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane RJ has 16 more points than Vince and only taken 2 more shots!!! maybe Vince can hit 2 8 pointers!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

please get 40


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ tray!!! :headbang:


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

squaleca said:


> sorry but not even close!!!!!!


Well you are responding to your own posts!! And everyone is pannicing (or were) so its somewhat the same


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Awwww man that lay-up almost went in.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

eickides said:


> triple double for jkidd


Yeah. So how many is that in his career? Anybody? I always lose track of the #.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

he doesnt want 40


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC tipin! put him on the bench!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

vc with a tip 20 woohooo


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG how could kidd not get that reb


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Rj Omefdkjs:dlfjedo:ewi!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

40! on 13-18 FG


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Yeah!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ with 40!!

85-107 - NETS


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

OMG!!! RJ is going for a new career high!!! Go RJ!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Bernard Robinson just caught Kidd a triple double.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> he doesnt want 40


 hey may not want it, but he now has it


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

rj with 40 on 18 shots, crazy


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

RJ w/ 37 pts on 17 shots. He's Mr. Efficient.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jefferson 40/11, monster.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Jefferson 40/11, monster.


only 3 away from career high!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> it really gets on my nerves when vince sacrifices his points just so can rj can shine for a game oh well at least i know rj can't do it agasint a good team


you are ignorant and the cutiest vc man i have ever seen.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Kidd better get a rebound


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow 40! My last post took too long to load.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> RJ w/ 37 pts on 17 shots. He's Mr. Efficient.


kobe must learn more from RJ.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ gave VC 2 assists too!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Wow 40! My last post took too long to load.


I hate when that happens


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> I hate when that happens


Me too. Then the page just goes blank. Terrible.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Goddamn, RJ aka "Iceman"


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

are Nets the only team in the NBA to have two different guys score 40 this year? I can't recall that happening this season


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

sure kidd can get the ball after the foul lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Look who we are playin the Bobcats


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Kidd better get a rebound


Yeah, that would be good too! A win for the team, longest streak of the season, a new career high for RJ and a triple double for Kidd. Very nice. :clap: :clap:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Look who we are playin the Bobcats


 what's your point?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh man I come back and see RJ with 40 points, thats impressive.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Kidd's teammates should help him get that trip-dub!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Look who we are playin the Bobcats



as i recall Vince used to have huge games againts the hawks!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the bench is abysmal


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Oh man I come back and see RJ with 40 points, thats impressive.


against the bobcats at home yeah very impressive


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

dfunk15 said:


> are Nets the only team in the NBA to have two different guys score 40 this year? I can't recall that happening this season


I am pretty sure Washington has done a couple of times


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Look who we are playin the Bobcats


kobe was playing with raptors when he got 81 points


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMFG Frank does it again

10 point game


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

What The ****


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Tip the ball to Jason, Nets!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> against the bobcats at home yeah very impressive


Come on now, your probably the only guy thats mad at this. The team won, he had a great game. Give him some credit


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW Nets going to sleep again


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> What The ****



say that again!!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> against the bobcats at home yeah very impressive


Get off VC's nuts and cheer for the Nets, not just Vince Carter.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

haha this is great


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Frank is such a F'N moron

take starters out with 2 minish not freakin 5

he has toc hill with that crap


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Look who we are playin the Bobcats


Shut the **** up. You're as retarded as Carter15Nets. Get off of Carters' nuts


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

this is what you do.

you chuck the ball off the backboard and catch it.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

It's hard to get a rebound when the cats are making everything.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

TD for Kidd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd has the TD!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

74th Career Triple Double

7th of the season to pass LeBron James who has 6.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What kind of bench is this? I mean how do they blow leads like this. Second time in the game already


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

74th carear triple double for Jason Kidd

101-113 - NETS


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Kidd finally gets it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jason Kidd better buy Padgett dinner for boxing out like a damn beast there instead of going for the board himself.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

squaleca said:


> as i recall Vince used to have huge games againts the hawks!!!!!!


key word USED
now it is against the teams like Heat


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Today's POTG is a two man race


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Brezec was big for them early & then disappears in this half.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

lmao

the big toothy grin on jason


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Thank u JASON


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice JKidd. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Jason Kidd better buy Padgett dinner for boxing out like a damn beast there instead of going for the board himself.
> 
> -Petey


And thats when you know your teammates really like you


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

SetShotWilly said:


> I am pretty sure Washington has done a couple of times


arenas did but i don't think anyone else on that team has


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

here Vinsane Vince was more effiecient in the second half then RJ was!!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I love it when J gets triple-doubles.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> What kind of bench is this? I mean how do they blow leads like this. Second time in the game already


what are you talking about, the nets were just trying to get kidd a rebound.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane must be livid right now

Not only does RJ get 40/11 on just 19 FGA

Kidd gets another triple double in a Nets route

His boy Vince was 3rd best player, this does not suit well with Vinsane.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Kidd gets it. Triple Double!!! How many for his career?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

man the score makes our defense look like it sucked, but we really stepped up in the third to take over the game


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes! The Nets covered the spread!!!!!!

Um. I mean the Nets win!!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jkidd no.74 tripple double


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets win

14th straight!


----------



## eickides (Aug 11, 2005)

good win 
and great individual stats :cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> what are you talking about, the nets were just trying to get kidd a rebound.


Lol sorry didnt know that.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

guys look at todays leaders!!!!!!!!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/scoreboard#


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

:rofl:

"It says Mark Action Jackson on it :angel:"


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Vinsane must be livid right now
> 
> Not only does RJ get 40/11 on just 19 FGA
> 
> ...


who cares

our big three as a whole played very well in the third quarter and the most important thing is we won


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

This season is turning out to be a very special one. These are tears of joy.  Truly hope they can win it all this yr.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Carter15Nets said:


> Vinsane must be livid right now
> 
> Not only does RJ get 40/11 on just 19 FGA
> 
> ...


But how upset must you be? Everybody in the game played well, you have nothing to whine and complain about, which is all you seem to do


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Lol sorry didnt know that.


its no problem, but the last 2 minute sof the game literally consisted of the nets just concentrating on boxing out and/or sending the bobcats to the line so that kidd could try and slide in and get a rebound.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

eickides said:


> good win
> and great individual stats :cheers:


yup

Jason Kidd with a triple double
Vince Carter with his 19th straight game with 20 or more
Richard Jefferson with 40
NETS WIN 14 IN A ROW


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

actually nenad shot a better % than VC so Vince is our 4rth best player!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

big furb said:


> But how upset must you be? Everybody in the game played well, you have nothing to whine and complain about, which is all you seem to do


LMAO I didnt even look at it that way


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> who cares
> 
> our big three as a whole played very well in the third quarter and the most important thing is we won



Dude, I don't care

Cliff can get 50 and if we WIN thats all i care about, i could care less what players are player of game as long was its W

Im just saying Vinsane gets jealous if a Net besides his boy does good


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

lets go pistons 2 games back???????


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

dfunk15 said:


> arenas did but i don't think anyone else on that team has


I thought Jamison had but i think you are right. My bad


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

My god Detroit is good


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

if pistons win tonight we go 8-0 heat go 6-2 2 were #2!!!


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

14 W's in a row. :banana: tie team record right?

RJ=40 points,huge night

JK=T/D

VC=keep his 20 points game streak alive and shoot over 50%

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Petey said:


> LOL, what a joke.
> 
> RJ to Carter, stolen, Carter didn't know he was getting the ball, RJ with the steal at the top of the arch to Kidd, Kidd mid-air tapped to Carter for the bucket. LOL
> 
> -Petey



That was sick!


----------



## Vince L. Carter (Dec 17, 2005)

one thing i notice about rj is that he is a stupid player when he gets the ball he always looks to score and even though his fg attempets per game don't indicate this there are sometimes where he will drive and try and draw a foul when there will be a man with a better shot trailin the break that will have a better shot


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince L. Carter said:


> one thing i notice about rj is that he is a stupid player when he gets the ball he always looks to score and even though his fg attempets per game don't indicate this there are sometimes where he will drive and try and draw a foul when there will be a man with a better shot trailin the break that will have a better shot


This actually made me angry.

You know what, RJ had an awesome, phenomenal game tonight - and the Nets won their 14th straight game.

The only thing you want to say is that he is stupid and selfish?

This guy shoots 50%, averages 4 assists, and has almost no plays called for him.

Here's a smiley for you. :kissmy:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vince L. Carter said:


> one thing i notice about rj is that he is a stupid player when he gets the ball he always looks to score and even though his fg attempets per game don't indicate this there are sometimes where he will drive and try and draw a foul when there will be a man with a better shot trailin the break that will have a better shot


Stick to 1 account Vinsane, or I'm going to request your IP be banned. Warned you before.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Stick to 1 account Vinsane, or I'm going to request your IP be banned. Warned you before.
> 
> -Petey


LMAO I thought as much


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Stick to 1 account Vinsane, or I'm going to request your IP be banned. Warned you before.
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Stick to 1 account Vinsane, or I'm going to request your IP be banned. Warned you before.
> 
> -Petey


to bad it wasn't me


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The Nets are still on pace for 51 wins after the victory over Charlotte.

Jason Kidd moved up on and into a tie with a player on the all-time turnovers list...

19. Bernard King - 2,791
*20. Jason Kidd - 2,786*
20. Buck Williams - 2,786
22. Charles Oakley - 2,785


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> to bad it wasn't me


 Really? Same IPs... why do you think I know when you re-register a name when you are suspended? 

If it's your brother or a family member, ask them to share your same account.

-Petey


----------

